# can anyone explain why ANYone would want a death adder



## Mr.Fishie (Nov 12, 2007)

would you even be able to pick it up? how boring!


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 12, 2007)

Why does any one want anything because they do many own fish and cant pic them up either


----------



## Sammccarthy (Nov 12, 2007)

because they lokk great and have some of the best colours ive seen in a snake unlike boring old coastals like the ones "people" have in there avatars.

sam.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 12, 2007)

People don't buy snakes to touch and play with.

They buy them for breeding, a fascination with the animal and for looking at.

That's like saying "why would you ever have a pet fish? You can't hold them..." but millionss of people own fish.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 12, 2007)

That's a very silly question, if you really think about it.

Not worth a whole thread.


----------



## Hickson (Nov 12, 2007)

Some people appreciate the animal for what it is, not what they can do with it.



Hix


----------



## Snow1369 (Nov 13, 2007)

I want a death adder, i want a few death adders, they are STUNNING snakes, very nice indeed, in fact i might go get me a death adder right now  (if only it were that easy *sigh*)


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 13, 2007)

i would love a death adder! there beautiful
mr.fishie u should really go and have a look at some pics of them and then come back and tell us what u think


----------



## TSC23 (Nov 13, 2007)

Always handy to have one to chuck in the inlaws bed when they come to stay? lol...


----------



## callith (Nov 13, 2007)

Their an awesome snake but i wouldn't want to run the risk. I know you just have to be careful but if you ask me just not worth the risk. Cool snakes though!!!


----------



## Timotei (Nov 13, 2007)

The same reason people get ice sculptures made, coat things in gold, get piercings, speed...

Cos they want to.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2007)

I've kept elapids, pythons, colubrids and I've lived with File Snakes. I've played with boas, blind snakes, vipers... and after all that, Death Adders are up there with my absolute favourites, they'd be in my top three favourite Australian snakes to keep. They're gorgeous, interesting, very low maintenace and very easy to keep. The venom is a mixed blessing, it does make them interesting, but it keeps most people away from them. I am fairly sure that if they were non-venomous they'd be Australia's most popular snake. I rarely physically touch mine (because of the venom), which is a shame, because most of them are such sweet-natured snakes and wouldn't bite if I wanted them to. Tonight I had to manually slough one, it was sort of cute, it repeatedly tried to bite me as I was pulling the old skin off  (I had it in a secure head grip, there was no danger).

It's difficult to describe the enjoyment I get from watching their very interesting behaviour. They're completely different from anything else in Australia. Funnily enough, they most remind me of Chondros (sit and wait, luring for food). I absolutely love watching them lure, it is so endearing. The 'flattening' behaviour is very cool, it's like what a cobra does when it hoods, but they do it with their whole bodies, from the base of their neck to the base of their tail! Their lightning-fast strikes are extremely impressive. Everyone I know who has kept them has quickly found them to be extremely appealing, there is something very special about them.

While I can't do a great job of describing how appealing they are to keep, I can give you some pictures of some of mine. At the very least, most people will agree they look good.






























































I'd love to post more pictures, but I'm sure people will start screaming something about flooding if I do!


----------



## Lars K (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, they are stunning!!! :shock::shock::shock:

And excellent photos!!!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 13, 2007)

Sammccarthy said:


> because they lokk great and have some of the best colours ive seen in a snake unlike boring old coastals like the ones "people" have in there avatars.
> 
> sam.


 
Or the boring old beardies some have in theres *cough cough*


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

haha sdaji for PM!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 13, 2007)

I have also been privileged enough to see Adders in various peoples collections and they are stunning to say the least! I think they make terrific display animals and wouldn't mind going down that track one day myself.

Oh I have a question for Sdaji - how on earth do you go at releasing your hand grip on an Adder in that situation???  :lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 13, 2007)

I want a scaleless death adder. I think they look fake  I want a red belly too.

Personal interests don't always have to be about cuddly pets. Lots of people keep various animals that can't be handled - aviary bred parrots would chew ya fingers off but ppl still like them because they are beautiful to look at, and to listen to.


----------



## Fester (Nov 13, 2007)

Mr.Fishie, my wife would agree with you there!! I would love one, but she has threatened divorce if I ever get one! Although she did threaten divorce if I ever got a python but she is still around.
(Maybe second time I get lucky!! ... only joking  )


----------



## Herc (Nov 13, 2007)

Like all animals adders have their own personality. awesome photos there as well.


----------



## Viridae (Nov 13, 2007)

They are pretty - woudn't keep one though.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, theyre awesome photos!

i think they look stunning, but wouldnt keep an animal i cant handle,...


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 13, 2007)

they are so beautiful
would love to one day own something that beautiful.
: )


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Nov 13, 2007)

Stunning!!!!! Great photos Sdaji.

I would love to keep something so beautiful.. but to be perfectly honest... I'm too chicken. 

I can understand keeping animals you can't handle.. I had oscars for years. I have a jungle at the moment that seems to think people are food.. but I wouldn't get rid of her for anything.


----------



## Kyro (Nov 13, 2007)

You take beautiful pics Sdaji & your really lucky to keep such stunners Death Adders are the snakes I dream about being able to keep one day when my little tribe all grow up & move out, there is something about them that is just so appealing to me but I can understand the fear of them because they do look quite scarey


----------



## horsenz (Nov 13, 2007)

they are great pics of sdaji's but they dont do them justice i have seen them at his house and they are just stunning way better than the pics show


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 13, 2007)

Death Adders have the most amazing shaped head of any snake I've seen.
I don't think I would get one but I think they are beautiful.


----------



## LJ77 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sdaji there really cool looking adders , but I don't know if I want a pet that can kill me. it definitely wouldn't be boring


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 13, 2007)

Fishie

Obviously you haven't been up close and personal with a death adder
You're missing something so absolutely awesome and appealling

Adders demand respect and admiration they are one of natures masterpieces


----------



## Deano (Nov 13, 2007)

Bredlislave said:


> Fishie
> 
> Adders demand respect and admiration they are one of natures masterpieces




Couldn’t have said it better myself, great pics Sdaji.............


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 13, 2007)

I know I have said it before Sdaji, but your camera skills make me very envious.
Great looking critters, I will have to get you some pyrrhus.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 13, 2007)

*I would love to own an adder. However, having six children with sometimes the mentality of a dead sloth it is not possible at the moment. Once they grow up and leave home however ....  I like the look, the traits and the colors. Down the track I can see myself being licensed and owning at least one. *


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for your compliments, everyone  I love these snakes and I'm glad others can enjoy the pictures.

It's surprising to hear someone say that they can't understand the appeal of Death Adders. Almost every visitor to the house is extremely keen to see Death Adders. As much as I love the Adders I never make the suggestion of bringing them out, I never offer, but by far they're what almost everyone most wants to see. A couple of months ago I had a visitor who was more interested in seeing Water Pythons! It was a very special and unusual day! :lol:

The appeal of Death Adders really can't be delivered in photographs, their personalities (snakenalities?) really appeal to me, they vary a lot between races and individuals. Most really do have natures which I would describe as "sweet". I wish they had a friendlier-sounding name. It's such a shame more people can't have the opportunity to enjoy them.



PilbaraPythons said:


> I know I have said it before Sdaji, but your camera skills make me very envious.
> Great looking critters, I will have to get you some pyrrhus.



And I'm still shooting with a cheap little piece of garbage compact camera! :lol: If you want to send Death Adders my way I will certainly not say no! I imagine yours would be locality pure too... *drool*  I've avoided the pyrrhus until now because they're a bit more finicky than the others, although I'm sure they vary a lot between populations. Some of the central Australian ones will throw up furred rodents and have babies which are stubborn little things with their first meals. I wouldn't be entirely surprised if the WA ones were a bit different. I know praelongus are reknown for having stubborn babies, but I have some which are born as brilliant feeders.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

Come on mate, your "cheap compact" camera can't be that bad... the pics speak for themselves


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2007)

I should probably make some really lame pun joke about Adders being aLUREing, or 'they are so cool they just _lure_ you in".

Okay, maybe I shouldn't, but all the same, the lures are _very_ cool. I love the different lure colours and the way different types of Adders move them differently. I still haven't decided what lure colour I like most, I probably won't be able to.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

DAMMIT SDAJI stop it ! i haven't got upgraded license yet and can't seem to get to the bottom of this puddle of drool on my desk.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> DAMMIT SDAJI stop it ! i haven't got upgraded license yet and can't seem to get to the bottom of this puddle of drool on my desk.



Don't worry, Adders are stupid! Why would ANYone want one?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice pics sdaji. i have to agree that they are one of the best looking snakes. somehow i don't think the missus would like me bringing one home.

Now make with childreni photo's sdaji


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

Like bredli, am i right!?#%


----------



## Erin_Jane (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow Sdaji, what beautiful pics, love the colours and patterns!!


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2007)

Ozzie: Children's! Another of my favourites! :lol:

Bung-Eye: bredli? Now there's a snake I can't bring myself to appreciate.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

that's ok, i'll let you off if you give me a death adder


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 13, 2007)

but you have such beautiful bredli sdaji. i think it's time for you to get another pet hate


----------



## warren63 (Nov 13, 2007)

People next door have a little yappy dog and have never seen them pet it, walk it or generally interact with it and i see that more of a waste of a pet,


----------



## warren63 (Nov 13, 2007)

p.s. Sdaji those are great pics


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2007)

Lots of people messaging me about this thread! I've been asked to repost a copulation picture from a few weeks ago (I don't think I put it on this site back then). Fingers crossed for babies in a few months  Death Adder courtship, intromission and copulation is amazing to watch, it's so different from what pythons do.


----------



## voodoo (Nov 13, 2007)

I love watching my adders eat.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2007)

Do you want another one? Yeah, you want another one


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 13, 2007)

Hehehe...such a young newbie comment.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

staji don't make me hunt you down.


----------



## reptilefever (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Sdaji for the excelent pictures, i'm hoping to get some soon, I know someone who breeds albino Death Adders, Should be exciting. Thanks again.


----------



## dpeica (Nov 13, 2007)

Real adders...none of those sissy rainbow caterpillar things...


----------



## Vixen (Nov 13, 2007)

Oo I quite like the look of the darker ones too! The youngen at the back is oh so cute


----------



## Ryan93 (Nov 13, 2007)

holly cow dude i love the pic when it bit some 1 that would of hurt. I watched a docco on death adders and it said that they are the worlds fastest strikers like when you blink they can strike and retrieve in there normal position by the time you open your eyes again. I think that is what makes them deadlie. It was on the foxtel show snake wranglers i love that show.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is a Pilbara specimen of Acanthophis wellsi, I have sometimes seen Acanthophis pyrrhus sitting in the top of spinifex at night time.

Cheers Dave


----------



## GreenWillow (Nov 13, 2007)

Old Zen saying... "a death adder in the hands of an experienced handler is safer than a vehicle in the hands of a male P-plater aged 18-25"


----------



## jack (Nov 13, 2007)

having just got home from work and having a crap day due to teenagers i would like to say to the initiator of this thread "why would anyone keep a 15 year old"....

...additionally, a good reason for keeping adders is so that you can make the following threat...
"watch yourself kid, other teachers will make you write lines, I'll put a death adder in your lunch box"


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 13, 2007)

Look at the cute lil face.
Who couldnt love these guys.This is one of mine having a yawn.(old pic)


----------



## tan (Nov 13, 2007)

Beautiful pics and animals sdaji!! Don't hold back, I'll sit and look at your pics all day if you wanna keep posting em. 
On another note, anyone have any pics of those scale-less DAs. I saw some pics in Reptiles Aust a while ago and have wondered if their popularity has taken off amongst ven keepers?


----------



## Lesa (Nov 13, 2007)

jack said:


> ...additionally, a good reason for keeping adders is so that you can make the following threat...
> "watch yourself kid, other teachers will make you write lines, I'll put a death adder in your lunch box"


 
Ooooohhh I like it!!!! Instead of a room full of miscreants on detention!!!!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 13, 2007)

Death adders 4 LIFE noob

and you can pick them up if you like
i know of plenty of adders that get handled
and almost all adders ive come across have been very placid

and i relies this thread is just a stir
and obviously people gonna respond to it LOL


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 13, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Here is a Pilbara specimen of Acanthophis wellsi, I have sometimes seen Acanthophis pyrrhus sitting in the top of spinifex at night time.
> 
> Cheers Dave




im not usually one for colourful snakes but thats is one of the most stunning animals
ive ever seen


----------



## Mr.Fishie (Nov 13, 2007)

who said i have fish. its just a name. nothing to do with anyyhing


----------



## Miss B (Nov 13, 2007)

I love how this has gone from "why would you want an Adder" to an Adder appreciation thread  :lol:

How can you not like them??


----------



## slither (Nov 13, 2007)

death adders in my opinion are the best of the elapids to keep nothing looks better than a beautiful dajarra and i know people that choose to handle them thats a matter of choice but most dont due to there toxicity if u check out pais for scales website roy has hatchies in his hands


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 13, 2007)

Excellent initial post in this thread Sdaji, well written and great photos. While I am not a huge vens fan, you just about sold me. Well done.


----------



## bump73 (Nov 13, 2007)

"why would you want an adder"

Easy...they're sexy as *******

Ben


----------



## alex_c (Nov 13, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Ozzie: Children's! Another of my favourites! :lol:
> 
> Bung-Eye: bredli? Now there's a snake I can't bring myself to appreciate.


 liar lol your bredli for sale advertss in reptiles australia say something very different i believe you called them good looking


----------



## Mr.Fishie (Nov 13, 2007)

ok so i didnt think about the awesome auora cast by adders, but its not my thing. btw i really like the look of the darker adders
btw i see thers some death adder owners pride hurt a bit . my baaad


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 14, 2007)

alex_c said:


> liar lol your bredli for sale advertss in reptiles australia say something very different i believe you called them good looking



They do look good, I've always said that. They're just so boring.

Mr.Fishie: I don't think anyone's pride was hurt, I just took the excuse to rave about one of my favourite snakes  I was rapt when I saw you'd started this thread; I'll take any excuse  I've never had a shortage of people drooling over my Adders 

dpeica: Very nice dark Sydney Adders! In my search for 'special' Adders, I overlooked the Sydneys. When I was first getting into Adders I was told that they were the 'basic' Adder which everyone had, and the thought stayed with me for quite a while. I'm now very interested in getting some, and when some nice-looking, locality pure (from the same place within the Sydney area, not just 'Sydney' Adders - yes, I'm fussy!  ) ones come along, I'll definately be interested. Yours are great! I'm jealous! I don't have anything like them!

Nice black-headed, black-banded wellsi, Dave!  Great picture  Interesting that they sit on top of spinifex.

Okay, I'll shut up and post some more pictures.


----------



## davehughes (Nov 14, 2007)

Fantastic looking snakes.

newb question 1:
do you fed them like a python?

newb question 2:
do you have a vial of antivenin in the fridge "just in case"


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 14, 2007)

How do you feed a python?

I usually feed the adders either by offering them food on tongs or just by throwing the food at them (they'll often catch it in mid air). You can also just leave food in with them and they'll wander up and find it. They're easy to feed, my little sister fed a whole lot of them one day, she'd never handled or fed any snakes before.

The juveniles can be a little bit difficult, but there are a few little tricks you can use, mostly the same type of thing you'd do with a baby python, but you're a bit more careful not to be bitten. When you know what you're doing it's often quite easy to get baby Adders to feed, even when they seem to be stubborn. Teasing them the right way with pink mice on tongs usually works.

Almost no one keeps antivenom on hand. It's expensive stuff and doesn't last forever. If you need it to save your life the hospital usually won't charge you for it. Also, administering antivenom is a dangerous business, potentially worse than a bite - unless there was no way to get to a hospital in the next 12-24 hours, you'd often be best off not using it. If you're careful it's very easy not to be bitten - unless you're very silly, bites are very unlikely - if I thought there was a high chance of being bitten I wouldn't be keeping them. I'd put a first aid kit in the car and with the kitchen knives before I worried about keeping antivenom handy. I'm a lot more worried about food poisoning, being electrocuted or having a car accident than I am about my snakes. Come to think of it, a first aid kit in the car would probably be prudent.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 14, 2007)

More pictures...


----------



## davehughes (Nov 14, 2007)

i guess there's a difference between feeding dragons live crickets and feeding adders live (say rats) - i was wondering if they had a need for killing their food.

I know there's an obvious difference in that the rats are vertebrates but was just wondering if the adders had a different attitude to pre deadend food to say, pythons - thinking about the action of the venom on the decomposition of the food...

I guess you don't get a license to keep them is you are silly eh? how sick would you get from an adult bite?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 14, 2007)

its funny how many times you hear hat question of do people keep antivenom who keep 
dangerously venomous snakes.

it is very expensive to produce and does have a limited shelf life
and isnt needed that often really
how many people need treatment a year form snake bite??
not that many


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 14, 2007)

davehughes said:


> i guess there's a difference between feeding dragons live crickets and feeding adders live (say rats) - i was wondering if they had a need for killing their food.
> 
> I know there's an obvious difference in that the rats are vertebrates but was just wondering if the adders had a different attitude to pre deadend food to say, pythons - thinking about the action of the venom on the decomposition of the food...
> 
> I guess you don't get a license to keep them is you are silly eh? how sick would you get from an adult bite?




ive had people i know get bitten,

it is very powerful venom but easily reversed with anti venom


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, the live thing. No, there is no need to give them live food. They pump their dead rodents full of venom, it's quite cute to watch them pumping it in  I have some which are such pigs they'll eat just about anything! The venom probably begins to digest the food, although without venom they'd just have to produce a little more gastric fluid. My Adders have all been raised on dead food, none have ever eaten anything other than rats and mice, most have never even seen a live rodent.

An adult Death Adder is comfortably capable of delivering enough venom in one bite to kill quite a few people. I suppose you can't get any sicker than dead. Having said that, with very basic first aid (a bandage which a trained monkey could easily apply), you're most likely to be fine without any further treatment for hours. I look at them much like the knives in the kitchen and the electricity running through every wall of the house. They're both perfectly capable of killing you if you're stupid, but with care they're not dangerous enough to worry about. I'd be much more worried about the dog than the Adder.

Okay, another post, another picture, it's only fair 

Here's a white lure (compare it to the orange one I posted previously).






I'm ashamed to admit that I don't think I have a good picture of a black lure!  I must bring the camera out of hibernation.


----------



## bulla_iia (Nov 14, 2007)

On the subject of anti venom, it is not something you could keep at the house even if it was allowed. The vials are not injected straight into your body like an atropine injection is

To get an idea of the costing for anti's, you start by looking at what it cost for the venom which has to come from a controlled lab such as Venom Supplies; 200mg of freeze dried venom from an _Acanthophis pyrrhus_ is $850 and if one needed 1gram of the freeze dried venom it would be $3500, postage extra of course. Then they have to take this freeze dried venom and reconstitute it , then inject a small amount into a horse, then a little more into the same horse, and then maybe a little more, then they take blood from the horse and seperate the serum with the antibodies, this is then freezedried, packaged and shelved.. Now that wasnt a DIY tutorial of how to do it, but just to give you an idea of the steps and the cost involved. And it does have a use by date on them so they have to throw away all expired stuff.

So no, antivenom is not kept at the house of the adder owner or any other venomous animals owners. And if you are the holder of a reptile license and get tagged by a snake on your books then it is your responsibility to cover the cost of the anit-venom


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 14, 2007)

Too True and if you are not healthy or are old suffer heart probs etc forget the antivenom its not going to help


----------



## Gregory (Nov 14, 2007)

PiMp said:


> its funny how many times you hear hat question of do people keep antivenom who keep
> dangerously venomous snakes.




I'm always asked if I milk my Adders. I always say no, that their nipples are too small.






Greg.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh Greg, that is perfect! We get asked that everytime we do a show with venomous, that's going to be my new response!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 14, 2007)

hahaha @ greg & jonno


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Nov 14, 2007)

This may be a stupid question... but.. 

*Sdaji*,(or anyone) would you happen to have a really close up photo of one of their sloughs??


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2007)

First of all, What amazing pics. I think the whole point of this thread started with the question why would you want to keep them. I think the pics have answered that very well indeed, Although I also think that some people that keep reptiles think that they are a "pet" that you can play with when you want. That is a serious misconception that occurs all too often in the reptile world. You see lots of threads on here about how often people handle there reptiles. My pythons probably get handled as much as anyones elapids, cleaning feeding ect. But never just for fun. I have too much respect for my animals to stress them like that.

Thanks for sharing your great photos and knowledge Sdaji.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 14, 2007)

bulla_iia said:


> On the subject of anti venom, it is not something you could keep at the house even if it was allowed. The vials are not injected straight into your body like an atropine injection is



Let alone the fact that an anaphylactic reaction to antivenom is quite common. While self administering an adrenaline shot looks cool in the movies, it's not a good idea to try at home


----------



## Viridae (Nov 14, 2007)

Chimera said:


> Let alone the fact that an anaphylactic reaction to antivenom is quite common. While self administering an adrenaline shot looks cool in the movies, it's not a good idea to try at home



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epi-pen


----------



## Chimera (Nov 14, 2007)

Viridae said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epi-pen



I think that would be like treating an amputated finger with a band aid. Prior to administering antivenom in a hospital they usually have an adrenaline shot and crash kit on hand.


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 14, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> I've kept elapids, pythons, colubrids and I've lived with File Snakes. I've played with boas, blind snakes, vipers... and after all that, Death Adders are up there with my absolute favourites, they'd be in my top three favourite Australian snakes to keep. They're gorgeous, interesting, very low maintenace and very easy to keep. The venom is a mixed blessing, it does make them interesting, but it keeps most people away from them. I am fairly sure that if they were non-venomous they'd be Australia's most popular snake. I rarely physically touch mine (because of the venom), which is a shame, because most of them are such sweet-natured snakes and wouldn't bite if I wanted them to. Tonight I had to manually slough one, it was sort of cute, it repeatedly tried to bite me as I was pulling the old skin off  (I had it in a secure head grip, there was no danger).
> 
> It's difficult to describe the enjoyment I get from watching their very interesting behaviour. They're completely different from anything else in Australia. Funnily enough, they most remind me of Chondros (sit and wait, luring for food). I absolutely love watching them lure, it is so endearing. The 'flattening' behaviour is very cool, it's like what a cobra does when it hoods, but they do it with their whole bodies, from the base of their neck to the base of their tail! Their lightning-fast strikes are extremely impressive. Everyone I know who has kept them has quickly found them to be extremely appealing, there is something very special about them.
> 
> ...



wow i love there heads!!


----------



## cris (Nov 14, 2007)

I cant understand why someone would want to keep such boring hideous creatures. The worst ones are those disgusting looking red and black A.wellsi. Why would you want to keep a reptile that cant be cuddled? you ppl are crazy :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 14, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> This may be a stupid question... but..
> 
> *Sdaji*,(or anyone) would you happen to have a really close up photo of one of their sloughs??



I'm not in the "there are no stupid questions" camp - there certainly are, but yours isn't one of them  I have a few, what part of the slough are you interested in seeing? I have a camera and a few Adder sloughs within arm's reach, I can take some if there is something in particular you'd like to see. They don't look particularly special as snake sloughs go.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 14, 2007)

As always great shots Sdjai, how do you manage to get your animals to stay still?


----------



## m.punja (Nov 14, 2007)

They got nothing on Sdaji's pics but ah well. This pair are my lovelys, breed by Sdaji himself I believe. Since you are so fussy on locality Sdaji, I don't think I ever got the specefics off you. By the say, great adder pics by all else. That wellsi is to die for!





This is what Sdaji was talking about when he said they flatten like a cobra


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 14, 2007)

nice photo's punja


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 14, 2007)

The Blue pebbles really highlite the coloring great pic


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 14, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> As always great shots Sdjai, how do you manage to get your animals to stay still?



Or is it a secret?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 14, 2007)

Good pictures, m.punja  (and cute gravel :lol:    ) I didn't breed yours, I bought a group of babies because I was having trouble sexing them with confidence. I ended up with four females and decided it was more than I needed (I now sort of regret it  ) I knew you wanted a pair, so I parted with a male too. I have baby pictures of your male, I can dig them up and post them if you like  The ones I still have from the litters yours came from have all been copulating this season, hopefully your pair will soon be an uncle and an aunt :lol:

They're from the top end, NT praelongus, unfortunately I don't have an exact locality for them, but there is no QLD blood in them. One of the parents was bred by Rob Valentic, I can't recall who bred the others. Yours are from two different mothers. I think I've told you, but yours are both het for grey, so if you breed them together you'll get 3/4 red and 1/4 grey babies.

Inkslinger: No secret... they're Death Adders! They're probably the most photogenic snakes in Australia. I wish it was as easy to get good pictures of Water and Children's Pythons!

Okay, another post, another picture...

/me digs one up


----------



## Deano (Nov 14, 2007)

Unreal Sdaji, thanks for sharing…………..


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 14, 2007)

Deano said:


> Unreal Sdaji, thanks for sharing…………..



My pleasure


----------



## porkosta (Nov 14, 2007)

Great photos Sdaji. Excellent colours


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 14, 2007)

m.punja said:


> This is what Sdaji was talking about when he said they flatten like a cobra[/IMG]



Full body hooding! :lol: (I think this is your male when he was little)


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 14, 2007)

dpeica said:


> Real adders...*none of those sissy rainbow caterpillar things...*



Hahaha...


----------



## Colhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

They are stunning, I love them myself but the missus says we can't have any venomous snakes until the kids are out of our house or at least old enough to respect not going near them.Your adders are great mate it must be lovely having them.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 15, 2007)

wow sdaji, you're consistantly posting awesome photo's... keep it up mate


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 15, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> wow sdaji, you're consistantly posting awesome photo's... keep it up mate



Posting Adder pictures is fun


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry Sdaji... haven't been on for a couple of days.. that shed pic is great!

Do you have one of the body scales?? I only have juvenile pythons and their scales just don't seem to be as prominent as the ones on your adder (the close pic of the scales you've shown). I would like to see the difference in the way they shed over their scales.... ummm.. does that make any sense?? I know what I mean in my head, and it just looks stupid in print!!


----------



## scorps (Nov 15, 2007)

cause thier cool


----------



## brad7250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry in advance this may be a stupid question to some. What is required to get a Death adder (license venoms handlers Corse)? Since the time I first showed interest in keeping snakes, I have always admired the beauty of Death Adders, And the photos and information in this thread have not changed that, thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## oxyranus (Nov 16, 2007)

Why wouldnt you want a death adder or any other ven.I think all snakes are fascinating even if you cant free handle them.imo.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 16, 2007)

Grumpy: I hope these are what you're after, I've just taken them. These pictures are resized, if you want me to crop and post full-sized versions of any part of them, just ask 

...and while I'm at it, another feeding shot


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 16, 2007)

brad7250: You need references from two venomous snake keepers, and you need to convince the EPA that you're a competent handler. There are courses available too, which I think you can use as alternatives to references. It's easy to jump through the hoops without knowing what you're doing, the important thing is to make sure you are capable of keeping them safely. It's not difficult and I'm sure you're capable of learning, but make sure it's for you and that you're ready before you jump in. Probably the trickiest part of owning Death Adders is manually sloughing the babies, which can be necessary for several of their first few sloughs. Sometimes this includes working the skin off the lips, which isn't all that difficult as long as you're good at using judicious force with your hands, but it's obviously not for everyone. Other than that, if you start off with a good feeder the only thing you need is the ability to keep your hands out of striking distance (it sounds simple, but for many people it's the biggest challenge of all). Handling them with hooks is extremely easy.


----------



## jeda (Nov 16, 2007)

*death adder;*

Those three together with the different head colour,ARE UNREAL,WELL DONE:lol:


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Sdaji, they're awesome!! They are soooo different to the sloughs from my babies.

Cheers


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 19, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Thanks Sdaji, they're awesome!! They are soooo different to the sloughs from my babies.
> 
> Cheers



My pleasure! 

Here's a picture I took tonight  Hopefully we're looking at some more rainbow caterpillars being made for depeica to tease me about! :lol: Well, half of them will look like him and he's not all that much of a rainbow caterpillar, especially not at the moment after the last five or six weeks of hard work - he has never looked so bad!


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 19, 2007)

i love the patterns of the scales on his face. beautiful pics!


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 19, 2007)

Sdaji, if people didn't like adders before they saw your pics they would after it. They are fantastic. Can't wait to get my first adder,

Simone.


----------



## Armand (Nov 19, 2007)

could you hold a baby death adder??


----------



## stringbean (Nov 19, 2007)

Armand said:


> could you hold a baby death adder??



i've seen on a australian site, cant remember which one, with someone holding a handful of tiny baby death adders.


----------



## B-Rock (Nov 19, 2007)

well done sdjai, really eye opening. Thanks.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 20, 2007)

Armand said:


> could you hold a baby death adder??



People do it all the time. People hold adults all the time... sometimes people get bitten and go to hospital... once in a while they die. Freehandling is an unnecessary risk and if things go bad everyone suffers, not just the person bitten but all of the people who have snakes, and even lizards.


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 20, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> People do it all the time. People hold adults all the time... sometimes people get bitten and go to hospital... once in a while they die. Freehandling is an unnecessary risk and if things go bad everyone suffers, not just the person bitten but all of the people who have snakes, and even lizards.



And if you get bitten by your own vens too often through foolish behaviour resulting in wasted medical resources (time, bed space and antivenom) NPWS will get an 'anonymous' phone call and your licence will be revoked.


----------



## baxtor (Nov 20, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> People do it all the time. People hold adults all the time... sometimes people get bitten and go to hospital... once in a while they die. Freehandling is an unnecessary risk and if things go bad everyone suffers, not just the person bitten but all of the people who have snakes, and even lizards.


 
evidence and source please


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 20, 2007)

baxtor said:


> evidence and source please



Of what? That people freehandle them? That freehandling Adders has lead to bites? You must be kidding, we all know that has happened. I'm not going to name anyone here, but anecdotes aren't scarce. Many of us personally know several people who have been bitten by Death Adders due to inappropriate handling.

That keepers being bitten affects public opinion and influences keeping related laws? No one is stupid enough not to be able to understand that and anyone who has been in the snake-keeping world for more than a few years has observed it, both in Australia and overseas.


----------



## Snow1369 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hasn't every species been free handled? I'm sure they've all had a nible aswell, who needs to prove it? Common sense, people get bitten, if you free handle the chance is higher. It's like saying you need proof of someone holding a python that doesn't bite and it bites for some reason oneday. Some are allways going to try free handle these things, weather people are dying or not someones going to try. Somones going to get bitten, they might'nt die so it's not going to be on the news. Your trying to say that vens don't get free handled? (gathers you've never seen it done) or your saying free handled vens don't bite? ALL SNAKES BITE!


----------



## Hickson (Nov 20, 2007)

As Mr Fishe's original question has been answered, both with the witten word and with Sdaji's spectacular images, I'm closing this thread.



Hix


----------

